

Show HN: a simple command-line rss reader great for browsing unobtrusively - dpapathanasiou
https://github.com/dpapathanasiou/cmdline-news

======
dpapathanasiou
This is a simple command-line based rss reader which is great for browsing
your favorite sites unobtrusively, without having to open a browser window.

Unless people look really closely at your terminal window, they will think you
are compiling code or doing some other low-level work related task.

It's great for meeting rooms and work environments where other people are able
to see your screen easily and without warning.

